# New building to shed



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what the old building looked like












I took it out yesterday, Big Springs & Jackpine RR is expanding 











The new one will be wider and longer, the old one just had 2 tracks going inside, never had enough storage for my cars, when I was at Martys this fall I really took a look at how he did his storage yards. 


This is front vew, still 2 tracks going in.. 











Back view that will attach to shed, I have to make the hole bigger going in, I still have the 2 tracks going in, but now I have 3 tracks for storing cars also, the building is 35 in wide inside, 48 in long, the 3 storage tracks will go into the shed another 10 ft, I am still working on that, that will be all wooden rails like Martys, with the 5 sets of tracks, I will now have about 65 ft of track inside for storage. I will take a pic when I am done inside also, my shed has electric and I have 2 sets of outlets down low for charging engines( I am battery power)











The outside I am trying Yogi Wallaces idea about styrafoam , I got a buddy that works in concrete, they cleaned up there yard and I got a couple of sheets, its the blue stuff 2 in thick, if you see along the outside I have set up that it just fits in on the side, just will have to glue it. If you notice the front of building it is framed out for the styrafoam also. 










The roof will be sheet metal painted black, I will have to paint the stryafoam alos a couple of coats per Yogis web site, of course Home Depot helps with there Oops paint, 2 gallons for $1 each, got a grey and some kind of green, my wife says they match, so it works, both exterior latex paint. Next weekend it better be nice out, have to lay some concrete for a base outside!


tom h


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Tom. How's the switches coming?


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, have to wait till I get this done, all the cars and containers are downstairs in my workshop, no room to start, thats what made me do this, just got sick of no room.

tom h


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Real 2 x 4 construction!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Na, them are scale 2x4's, just a big lens


----------

